# Who though this was ok



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

Sewer line ran over a/c duct


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Move along...nothing to see here😁


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Plumbers take precedence over tin knockers


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like the tin knockers got there first


----------



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

Fixed some water lines three years ago never touched drains owner thinks we should fix for free lol


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Like the glass is half full/half empty scenario ... is it really a case of the sewer line ran over the a/c duct, or is it a case of the a/c duct was run under the sewer line ...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Saved some money on J hooks.... and is still supported.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I would have run my waste through it and duct tape it back together. That's the Chicago way


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> I would have run my waste through it and duct tape it back together. That's the Chicago way


Damn Straight!
Those are 12" ducts... Plenty of room for that PVC...:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbob2008 said:


> Fixed some water lines three years ago never touched drains *owner thinks we should fix for free* lol














....:laughing:.....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumbob2008 said:


> Fixed some water lines three years ago never touched drains owner thinks we should fix for free lol



3Send an apprentice down there and nail up some strapping hangers...he hears all the banging and he will think it all fixed and that ought to make the assho.e happy... 

If the pvc runs uphill and the wrong way , just tell him you added a trap for him:laughing:


----------



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

After checking drain lines line can't be raised would make it grade wrong way call Hvac to relocate 12" flex lines


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hopefully when you go back to put the straps on that pipe you bring enough holy iron to support from the structure and not the forced air this time


----------

